# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Seattle Supersonics



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*vs*









*(10-16)............(18-7)*

Starters






































__________




































​

Few teams have been able to knock off the Dallas Mavericks recently. The Seattle SuperSonics certainly don't appear poised to do so.

The Mavericks go for their seventh win in a row over the SuperSonics, losers of five straight overall and missing their top scorer, when the teams meet for the first time this season on Wednesday at KeyArena.

Dallas (18-7) has rattled off wins in four consecutive games and 18 of 21 after starting the season 0-4. The Mavericks are doing it with an increasingly balanced offense and a stingy defense.

"We've just been playing well together, and everybody is really shooting well," Dirk Nowitzki said after finishing with 29 points and 13 rebounds in Monday's 109-91 victory over the Sacramento Kings.

While Nowitzki continues to lead Dallas with 24.1 points per game, he is getting plenty of help from Josh Howard, who is averaging 23.8 points during the team's four-game winning streak.

"It's been really fun to watch him growing up in this league," Nowitzki said.

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/preview/[email protected]


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Nice GT!

Didn't know Allen was injured. What happened to him?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Thought I was supposed to make the GT but what ever, good job on it!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to croco again.


Very nice! :yay:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Didn't know Allen was injured. What happened to him?


Sprained his ankle about 8 games ago - the Sonics were able to win the first three without him, but reality caught up with them since. :sadbanana:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to croco again.


Dude can't catch a break. :thumbdown:


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh ****.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Where's the defense Avery talks about all the time? I mean Dirk is not playing, so our D should be better eh? haha
Seriously, they must do a better job moving the ball and some fastbreaks points would be great.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

How serious did Dirks injury look?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Very serious.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah the way his ankle rolled, man it looks like he is going to be missing some serious time...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

I knew it, i ****in knew somethin like this was gonna happen this season..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

uh oh... 
I have him on my fantasy league... how long you think he'll miss? Just a guess.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I wouldnt expect too long.. Dirks a tough guy, but I certainly hope hes not going to be injured for too long, the team needs him in order to suceed. Team MVP and a league front runner for the award. Aww... the sad thing is, is that i was just thinking of what the team would be like if Dirk gets injured tonight.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Steez said:


> uh oh...
> I have him on my fantasy league... how long you think he'll miss? Just a guess.


I dont know, it looked severe so my guess is probably about 10 games. That is just my guess, based on similar type injuries.

Watch ESPN if you have a chance, or maybe the video is on you tube already


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

man you guys did well to win without dirk, i hope he can get back before the allstar break but by the looks of it, i dont think he will :s


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Nah, the trainer said on UPN21 that it wasn't swelling which is a good thing right now, if it isn't swelling tomorrow I think we will have him by next game.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's a fact (because I heard the trainer say it last year) that Dirk's ankle heals faster because of the number of times he's injured it.

It seems that when you roll your ankle, the tendons stretch or something, and then it's able to respond better over time to the same injury. I rolled my ankle severely playing ball years ago, and it turned black and blue while I was on crutches. I couldn't have played for (at least) two weeks if my life depended on it. 

But reasoning is that that was my break-in injury, I can roll it again with better results. 

No thanks. :wahmbulance:


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

It's true it does heal faster, I have the same problem as Dirk; weak ankles. I roll atleast one ankle pretty bad (not including accidental tweaks) a month, but since I do it so often it heals in about a day or two. The swelling sucks but you get used to it if it happens alot.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*HOW ABOUT DAMP!?!?!?!*

I never thought I would see Damp stepping up to get the win for the mavs.

:clap2:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

was it me or were the Sonics allowed a lot of leeway in the final 2 minutes to make it respectable?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> *HOW ABOUT DAMP!?!?!?!*
> 
> I never thought I would see Damp stepping up to get the win for the mavs.
> 
> :clap2:


no, its my post about him have you watching him with new eyes...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> no, its my post about him have you watching him with new eyes...


LOL! You are correct, buddy!

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

In fact, if my memory serves me right, the ESPN commentator even said that it was Damp's BEST PERFORMANCE HE'S EVER SEEN....

:biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> In fact, if my memory serves me right, the ESPN commentator even said that it was Damp's BEST PERFORMANCE HE'S EVER SEEN....
> 
> :biggrin:


maybe Damp reads this board...


----------

